# Рентген копчика



## Астр@ (21 Окт 2009)

Подскажите, плиз, как делают рентген копчика? А то я слышала, что перед этим нужна подготовка - клизма и т.п. И как вообще эта процедура проходит?


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Окт 2009)

Никакой особой подготовки не требуется, просто делаются снимки.


----------



## Taras (22 Окт 2009)

Какую именно информативность несёт рентген копчика?


----------



## Анатолий (22 Окт 2009)

А для чего Вам назначили такое обследование?


----------



## Taras (22 Окт 2009)

Вы из Одессы молодой человек aiwa? Только там считается хорошим тоном отвечать вопросом на вопрос.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Окт 2009)

Taras написал(а):


> Вы из Одессы молодой человек aiwa? Только там считается хорошим тоном отвечать вопросом на вопрос.


Також поганим тоном  (навіть на дикому заході) вважається вказувати на недоліки поведінки тому, з ким мало знайомий і особливо коли намагаєшся отримати від нього цікавлячу вас інформацію. Не сприймайте особисто, просто коментар до ситуації. Рентген куприка проводять для виключення травматичного ушкодження (переломи, вивихи) ,  аномалій розвитку, запального або  деструктивного процесу .


----------



## nuwa (22 Окт 2009)

Перевожу общедоступную информацию  :

Рентген копчика проводят для исключения травматического повреждения (переломы, вывихи), аномалий развития, воспалительного или деструктивного процесса.


----------



## Астр@ (22 Окт 2009)

Спасибо всем! Вопросов больше пока нет.


----------



## Taras (23 Окт 2009)

Дякую за змістовну відповідь. А за зауваження прошу вибачення. :drinks: Хоча мені рентген куприка не назначали. Мене цікавив тільки інформаційний момент процедури.


----------



## nuwa (23 Окт 2009)

Taras написал(а):


> Спасибо за содержательный ответ. А за замечания прошу извинения. Хотя мне рентген копчика не назначали. Меня интересовал только информационный момент процедуры.



Мы не мешаем? Нет, я, конечно, могу и попереводить...:prankster2::p 
Но форум как бы общедоступный, другим тоже интересно о чём речь:blush200::blush200::blush200:


----------



## Taras (23 Окт 2009)

Исправлюсь  aiwan.


----------

